
Show HN: Rich content builder for Vue.js - abdullahmara
https://github.com/abdullah/plekan
======
peller
Pretty sweet. From and end-user perspective, quite a lot better than many of
the WYSIWYG editors I've used in the past! (Haven't looked at the code.)

A few possible considerations for (IMO improved) usability:

* Tooltips for the icons! I didn't notice an undo button either, so this makes experimenting by just clicking on things more risky (esp a more common attitude amongst older users). For example, "x" often means close, not delete. A trash can might be less ambiguous.

* What does the mirror icon at top-center do? (I eventually figured out it meant preview, but, that wasn't obvious to me)

* The slide-in-from-the-side animation on section drag is in my opinion kind of distracting. Perhaps try having it "fade in" instead?

* When editing text in-place, the "accept changes" box hovers very close to the cursor. Would it be possible to have it jump on a paragraph increment, instead of by individual lines?

They're nit-picky, sure, but that's only because it's already pretty well
polished :)

~~~
abdullahmara
Thanks for comment,

Yes many features are missing or extra - I will consider your comment ^^

